# DNP and IF.



## MS1605 (Dec 12, 2016)

A question for those smarter then me (99% of the board),

So over the past years I have done a lot of different testing to see how I would feel doing all kinds of different things along with DNP. For instance, I personally take my whole dose right before bed as apposed to a lot of people that spread it out through out the day. Another thing I do thats different then most is run Keto style diet while on DNP as it almost completely kills the carb craving for me and I also sweet probably 70% less then running the traditional 33/33/33 diet. I also seem to lose more fat when on keto but I honestly think that has more to do with the fact that I think I eat less calories while in keto but I digress. 


That all being said, there is something I have never tried and that is IF and DNP. Do you guys think there is any major benifits to going long periods without food while running DNP?

What made me think about it is yesterday ended up being a super long day and at 10pm at night I realized I Did not eat anything since 6am that morning (sons 8 hour wrestling meet, tons of errands, etc). I felt really good all despite being on a high dose of DNP so it got me thinking. Any major advantages or disadvantages to this?



As a side note, Im pretty good with monitoring BP, BGL, Temp, Etc. Just want to throw that out there in case it comes up. I have tried some wacky experiments and never had a problem with BP or BGL while on DNP.


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey man, also remember seeing you on Lyles forum.

I have done a few cycles of DNP. I have been doing IF for last 7 years or so, typically don't eat until 2:00 to 3:00 pm and eat until I go to bed. Typically, I ate a small meal at 2ish, small meal at 5ish, and then pigged out after work around 7 at night. I also have counted calories for years.

SO in my experience and to answer your question, I noticed zero extra benefits from taking DNP and going for hours without food. And while I am work, I do a lot of walking and stairs and while I too thought the IF on DNP would provide miraculous benefits, I noticed nothing "extra" except a LOT of heat because I placed the bulk of my food at night. Hope this helps.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey man, Good memory. I only posted a few times on that page but that is a great thread. I think I have read all 100 and sum odd pages like 3 times from front to end. 

I appreciate your feedback on it. I have been doing it now a few days and Im feeling really good during the fasted time so I think Im going to just keep going with it. I only have like 10lbs to lose before Im in single digit BF% then Ill be done with the DNP for a while anyways. 

:32 (17):


----------



## newbiepump (Dec 26, 2016)

0 carbs csm be help, All Depends ON Your dosage.


----------

